# Turn your mod into a wireless soldering iron



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/12/21)

I normally wouldn't have much faith in such a device but Big Clive has done a positive review on it. If you cant trust Big Clive when it comes to electronics then you can't trust anyone.

You can buy the tips separately (we all have mods) and away you go. If anyone knows where to get them in SA please let us know.

I am fully aware that most people today would never attempt to solder anything, and probably think that soldering is a dark art only practised by highly skilled factory technicians. I do however also know that there are a number of guys/people/him/her/they's on the forum who are DIY fans.

The main advantage is that it is cordless and portable.

The 510 bits:




A full kit including a fake Pico ( R 390) :




Big Clive's video :

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7 | Informative 1


----------



## Stranger (2/12/21)

I want one, that sure as hell will beat making a fire in the bush and heating up your wire coat hanger.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mzr (2/12/21)

Those tips are actually sold with the new boxer mods as they arr sold as soldering irons but it will be great to purchase those tips loose and use a mod u might have

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## blujeenz (2/12/21)

Would be a great way to give new life to my 15W iTaste SVD.
Much better idea than paying R1799 for the TS80P from diyelectronics.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Angelskeeper (3/12/21)

https://www.yuup.co.za/products/air...ip-welding-tools-soldering-rework-accessories

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (3/12/21)

Angelskeeper said:


> https://www.yuup.co.za/products/air...ip-welding-tools-soldering-rework-accessories




R440 for just the tip...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (3/12/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> R440 for just the tip...



This gas powered soldering iron suddenly seems like a better proposition

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/12/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Angelskeeper (3/12/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> R440 for just the tip...


Thats what she said...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Munro31 (3/12/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> R440 for just the tip...


Just the tip, and only for a minute!!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (3/12/21)

Munro31 said:


> Just the tip, and only for a minute!!!



10 seconds is your cut-off time...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/12/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> 10 seconds is your cut-off time...



10 seconds is more than enough.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (4/12/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> 10 seconds is more than enough.


I would say! That leaves at least 7seconds of cuddle time....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Resistance (4/12/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I would say! That leaves at least 7seconds of cuddle time....


Nominated chirp of the week. 
@Stranger make it happen please

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------

